# DEEP FREEZE



## bxim1 (May 6, 2011)

Good day guys! Hoping that you may assist me regarding my missing Deep Freeze Icon in my taskbar (system tray)...

have tried already the ff:

a. ctrl+alt+shift+f6
b. 1. Back up the Registry by creating a restore point. 
2. Go to Start > Run (or Windows-key + R), type in regedit and hit OK. 
3. Navigate to the key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\TrayNotify. 
4. Delete the values IconStreams and PastIconsStream. 
5. Open up the Task Manager (Ctrl + Shift + Esc), go to the Processes tab, select explorer.exe and click End Process. 
6. Open the Applications tab and click New Task at the bottom-right of the window. 
7. In the message box that pops up type in explorer.exe and hit OK. 
8. Explorer.exe will reload, and the missing icons should now be back in the system-tray where they belong. 
9. Then if the volume bar isn't there, go to taskbar properties (where the volume was gray) and simply tick the box. 

Pls. note:
*deep freeze 6.62 version
*no restoration point available 
*Win 7 Starter OS
*have tried reformatting but OS installation can not proceed because pc is locked by deep freeze (i supposed bec I can normally reformat on a pc without deep freeze).


Can anyone help me please on this issue? Thank you in advancve!
:dance:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am not even going to ask ... open a cmd as admin and copy paste this:-


```
echo > 0 & taskkill /im explorer.exe /f >> 0 & CD %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local >> 0 & attrib -h iconcache.db >> 0 & del iconcache.db >> 0 & explorer.exe
```
 press enter, your desktop will go blank windows will rebuild your icon cache.


----------



## bxim1 (May 6, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, I am not even going to ask ... open a cmd as admin and copy paste this:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks a lot jenae! I have tried it in run command but deep freeze icon is still missing.


----------



## bxim1 (May 6, 2011)

*Also tried this day using Anti Deep Freeze & Your Uninstaller but still no luck to remove deep freeze (or even retriev it back to system tray). Any other suggestions please! Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have no idea why someone would want to use Deep Freeze on a home computer but here goes: 
Go to Start/Search and type *msconfig a*nd press enter. go to the *Startup *Tab, If Deep Freeze is there, put a check in the box again. 
Also, go to Start.Search and type *appwiz.cpl* and press enter. In the *Programs and Features*, see if Deep Freeze is listed, If so, highlight it and choose* Uninstall/Change*. See if you can Repair it or Uninstall it and then reinstall it. 
Go to *C:\Program Files*, and/or *C:\Program Files (x86) *and see if there is a Deep Freeze folder, try using the* .exe* file to start the program. Or use the *Unwise* icon to uninstall it. You can also use Revo Uninstaller to uninstall the program


----------

